# What's your choice of Puppy Food?



## CHIEFER81 (Dec 11, 2012)

Intersted to see what everyone is feeding puppies. I will be getting a new puppy in mid Feburary and looking to see what my options are for food. 
Thanks for any input, good or bad.


----------



## wini_gettin_fowl (May 23, 2010)

I have fed Eukanuba sporting dog loved it. Using Nutri Source super perf now cause I work for that company.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Earthborn Holistic. I am keeping a friend's chocolate Lab right now. The dog is being fed Eukanuba puppy provided by my friend. The dog's coat is fairly dull and he has flaky skin.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Dog Fuel large breed puppy formula from Country Vet. www.countryvetpetfood.com


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Native Level 3 Puppy


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Look at the top couple of posts under product review on the same subject.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

Fromm large breed puppy. Its made in my home state of Wisconsin and a very good food with very good ingredients.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

I like Dr. Tim's Kinesis for puppies. 26/16. Small company out of the UP of Michigan that has quickly become one of the top feeds for competition. The other three formulas he offers are too rich for puppies.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

4Health Puppy for 12 months. No Soy, No Corn, No Wheat, No Meat By-Products.

Great coat, firm stools and an overall healthy pup now 14 months old, Lean/Ideal - 74 lbs

He's now on 4Health Performance.


----------



## crawfordw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Purina Puppy Chow for large breeds. I have never had a problem this this food and have always had healthy puppies.


----------



## lailacoopers (Feb 19, 2013)

The good dog foods have meat meal, fish meal, liver and protein form alfalfa and soybeans, as well as some dried-milk product. Purina & pedigree was also a good choice, as a pet lover we always want our pets healthy!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Orijen large breed. IMHO, the best ingredients bar none.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Take a look at "Earthborn."


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Chiefer
Did you get your pup and what did you decide to feed it? What was the breeder feeding the pups?


----------



## Lab Lover (Sep 12, 2005)

I would use Pro Plan Puppy up to 6-7 months then Pro Plan Performance. Been using this for over 18 years.


----------



## grnhed (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine will stay on what the breeder had her on and then slowly transition to loyall.


----------



## chrisw80 (May 4, 2013)

My breeder started the pups on Arcana, but I found my dog wasn't too keen on it, so I eventually switched her to Orijen. She loved it!


----------



## K Rocha (Apr 30, 2013)

Dustin D said:


> 4Health Puppy for 12 months. No Soy, No Corn, No Wheat, No Meat By-Products.
> 
> Great coat, firm stools and an overall healthy pup now 14 months old, Lean/Ideal - 74 lbs
> 
> He's now on 4Health Performance.


what is it made out of?


----------



## Donald G. (Dec 5, 2012)

I have tried Blue seal lately. Main ingredient is pork. It works great


----------



## Dan McFadyen (Feb 21, 2012)

"Orijen large breed. IMHO, the best ingredients bar none."

X2

Excellent food. I shopped around. My guy is doing great on this food. Lots of energy, his coat has a great shine and his skin is healthy. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever used Wellness Large Breed Puppy?


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

Blue buffalo large breed puppy check out the ingredients.


----------



## Williamhh (Mar 19, 2013)

Had my puppy on pro plan and slowly switched him over to blue buffalo wilderness large breed puppy because I thought he might have some allergy issues. It didn't fix the issues which I believe aren't food allergy related and his stools became awful. So back to pro plan we go. The ingredients may not be rated as high but it just seems to work.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Eukanuba, I've had no complaints with it. Been using it solely for almost 13 years now.


----------



## KKarloff (Mar 8, 2011)

Have had good results with Eukanuba. Started with puppy then moved up to performance. Lots of energy and quick recovery after those cold hunting days!


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Purina Pro Plan Performance.


----------

